# Why is pigeon walking around in circles



## robinw

Have a pigeon in garden and it keeps walking around in circles, can they be blind? It did not fly off last night so managed to capture it and put in box, until this morning when, let it out. Keeps falling over and must be dizzy...not sure if eating although trying to. Other birds coming and going it does not... finds place garden to hide until food. Should I try and box it again tonight. What is best?? Please help.

Robin w


----------



## Feefo

Thank you for taking the pigeon to safety. Can you tell us where you are? Also what sort of pigeon it is?

One of the symptoms of Pigeon Paramyxovirus is turning in circles, but they tend to turn on the same spot as demonstrated in the video at the bottom of *this page*. The page also lists some other symptoms of PMV.

PMV is the most common cause of neurological symptoms in feral pigeons and has been seen in the European wood pigeon but it is not so common with them. There are some other diseases other diseases that share *some* of the symptoms of PMV, so can you tell us anything else that you notice like what his poops are like and whether he is drinking a lot of water.

If you put seed and water in deep but narrow pots, he will find it easier to eat but will be protected from falling over into a container and drowning.


----------



## sky tx

RobinW--you ashame to put your location?--it may be a flyer close by that can help you more than us reading your problem and Guessing


----------



## robinw

*SW London Area*

No it is a wild bird, and thought as it was not trying to fly off...maybe blind?? Not sure if eating keeps throwing it head around, but still trying to eat. Does not seem to be drinking lot's of water. Can I do anything to help it. Or should I leave it. Do they die from the disease you mentioned.

Thank you


----------



## Feefo

That throwing the head around when they try to eat is called seed tossing and is another sign of PMV.

Can you get to Sutton? Pigeon Recovery at 8 Vermont Road will take it .
If there is no-one in, facilities exist outside the front door for leaving poorly pigeons, and the sanctuary owners are never away overnight. If at all possible, a small contribution posted through the letterbox when you leave the bird(s) would go towards paying for the bird’s treatment, food etc.


If they are looked after they survive, their main problem is that most sanctuaries will put them down (Pigeon Recovery is an exception) and that in the wild they starve because they can't eat or get killed because they can't fly.

Could you give us your postcode so that I can see if there is anyone near you that can help?


----------



## robinw

*Help needed*

Hi

Would be great if you can help. Have just put the bird in a box to keep calm. Do not want other pigeons to get ill too. Post code SW15

Many thanks


----------



## Feefo

Do you have any transport? Sutton is just 10 miles away by road but they can't collect.

I am e-mailing another member who lives 5 miles away to see if there is any way that she can help, but she has no transport.


----------



## robinw

*What would be best*

Yes, I can take to which ever person will help. Do not want someone to hurt or put to sleep, as what I read about the disease the bird can live and get better. Also worried for the others, that feed in my garden. Do you know if it can be transferred to other types of birds, have lot's of Blackbirds etc. in garden at the moment...and babies.

Thank you


----------



## Feefo

I would take it to Pigeon Recovery, they don't euthanize sick pigeons, but put a note through the door and on the box if necessary to say that the pigeon might have PMV.

The blackbirds should be OK, but it is infectious so it has to be isolated from other pigeons.

Please let us know how you get along.

Cynthia


----------



## robinw

Feefo said:


> Do you have any transport? Sutton is just 10 miles away by road but theuy can't collect.
> 
> I am e-mailing another member who lives 5 miles away to see if there is any way that she can help, but she has no transport.


HI. Does the Sutton Sanctuary have a phone number so I can check they are in if I take the pigeon over in a box by car- better than leaving at the door! Let me know - thanks.


----------



## Feefo

As far as I know they won't answer the phone and often won't open the door when there is someone knocking.

I don't have their number but I know a lady who does and if you let me know roughly what time you would be arriving I can ask her to leave a message on their ansaphone.


----------



## robinw

Okay, well I will aim to be at the house at 9 - 9.15 pm this evening. If you could ask the lady to let them know that I will be coming along with the bird.

Many thanks


----------



## Feefo

I have e-mailed her and I hope she will get it, but to be on the safe side knock on the door and put a note through the door as well.

I am sorry that it is so difficult, but like so many rescue places there are only a coupld of people that have to deal with everything.

Let me know how you get along.

Cynthia


----------



## robinw

Okay, will do. My partner is taking the bird now...so will let you know. Once he get's back from the Rescue place.


----------



## Feefo

Thanks. Jayne has phoned and left a message but can't guarantee that they will respond.


----------



## robinw

We took the pigeon last night and left in the secure area, with a note. I will call today and hope they can help this poor little bird. Thank you so much for your help and such a fast response...so very grateful. 

Kind regards

Robin


----------



## robinw

*Thank for all your help*

Just wanted to thank you for your help and quick response. Did post you a update. Took bird last night and will be calling the rescue people today, so hopefully they will have some good news.

Once again many thanks

Robin


----------



## Feefo

Thank you for saving it. I hope that Pigeon Recovery give you an update.

I found my first bird with PMV over 10 years ago and Pigeon Recovery were just about the only people on the web that offered any information as to what the symptoms I was seeing were and what I could do to help the pigeon. That was Feefo and thanks to Pigeon Recovery she survived.

I believe that they have been in rescuing pigeons since 1985 and when the food ban was introduced in Trafalgar square they would go there daily to pick up pigeons that had been weakened by starvation.


----------



## robinw

*Sick Pigeon with PMV getting better*

Hi 

Just to let you know that the bird I took to the Pigeon Recovery people you recommended, have been in contact and the bird is making good progress and they believe it will be one of the birds that when fully well can be released back in to the wild. So I am very pleased that I took the Pigeon to them..Thank you again for your advice and speedy information.

Kind regards


----------



## Feefo

That is very good news! Thank you!


----------



## amyable

Brilliant news.

Thanks also to you for taking the trouble to find the help needed.
Well done all round. 

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen

Hello Robin thank you for taking the time to help this poor pigeon.Much appreciated by all UK members. Jayne


----------

